# Great deal on a canon t4i 20pc bundle for $791.



## mole' (Nov 29, 2012)

Just saw this, so I wanted to share. 


Buy.com Mobile


----------



## jw3571 (Nov 30, 2012)

What are people's opinion on this deal?  It looks pretty good?


----------



## brunerww (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a good price for what it is - but I would not put one of those light hungry "telephoto" or "wide angle" adapters on an already slow kit lens.  For 60 more bucks, you'd be better off getting a T4i with the kit lens for $741 and a faster $110 50mm f1.8 for low light.

Cheers,

Bill


----------

